# 99 740il brake light won't go out



## weintrauba (Dec 16, 2009)

Found three brake lights, two ends and middle window 'on' in the middle of the night in my garage. Engine started and lights went out. Turned car off and 10 seconds later brake lights went on. Rainy weather today...a short? Where? What's going on? Help. I went back to bed after removing negative battery cable...when reattaching cable, same problem.

Alan
[email protected]
360.887.7810 (after 12 noon west coast time)


----------



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

This sounds very similar to a problem I had with the inclination sensor (part of the alarm/immobiliser system). It is located in the trunk behind the cd-stacker/radio. When I replaced it all my problems were gone.


----------

